# Toronto (30-40) at Houston (40-29)



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Rockets will receive the Raptors and I expect a W. The Raptors will come strong, they are only one game behind Cleveland for final playoff spot. 

I want to see a good performance by Yao, he needs to keep playing at high level, the playoffs are pretty close now, 13 games to the end of the regular season.

Prediction:

Rockets - 88
Raptors - 84

[Stats] 

[Preview]


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

We need this game BAD. :yes:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rockets are trying to knock down the "We need this game BAD"


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Raptors will lose this simply because of Yao Ming. Bosh needs to bulk up in the future in order to hang with oppositions like Ming.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I made post of my posts about this game in the TO board already, oh well...
I expect nothing less than a 20-10 game from Yao against a team with very little interior defense. Even if Yao has an off shooting night he should be tipping in every miss shot Houston takes. 
I'm not so concerned about the consistency of Yao, but I am about Francis. He had a pretty good outting last game, but he rarely (and I stress RARELY) has 2 consecutive good games. 
Also a good match up off the bench: Strickland v.s. Mark Jackson, battle of the fossil PGs


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Without Jim Jackson and Kelvin Cato, the Rockets lead 43-39 at halftime. Yao, Mobley, Francis have played all 24 minutes of the half (Yao with 15 points). 

Hope we finish strong.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Fast start to the 4th quarter, Carter and Mobley exchanging treys, then Rose and Mobley exchanging treys. Yao needs to get involved ASAP if the Rockets want to pull away, his shot is on tonight.

25 pts, 14 reb
9-15 FG


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Francis misses YET another last posession shot. Could of won the game for the Rockets. When will Gumby realize Francis is NOT a go-to-guy?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bosh does it AGAIN IN OT! Clutch 3 pointer. 90-89 Rockets lead, Raptors have the ball with 16 seconds left to win the game. 

:gopray: no Vince please...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

HOLY ****. YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO GIVE VINCE THE BASKETBALL AT THE END. NO MATTER WHAT THE ****IN CIRCUMSTANCES ARE, NO MATTER HOW MANY ****IN PEOPLE TEAM UP ON HIM, YOU HAVE TO GIVE HIM THE SHOT, BECAUSE HE CAN MAKE ANY SHOT. GOD YOU MENTALLY CHALLENGED PLAYERS. 
LOOK AT ALL THE ****IN FLAWS THEY SHOWED BEFORE THAT PLAY. MARSHALL FOULING NACHBAR? WTF? BOSH TAKING HIS EYES OFF THE BALL AT THE FINAL MOMENT OF REGULATION WTF? GOD DAMNIT, THEY NEED TO GO TO THE MENTAL INSTITUTION. ****, THAT WAS UNDOUBTEDLY THE STUPIDEST GAME EVER, BASED ON THE RAPTOR'S STUPID DECISIONS. IF THEY WERE SMART, THEY COULD OF EASILY WON THIS.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> HOLY ****. YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO GIVE VINCE THE BASKETBALL AT THE END. NO MATTER WHAT THE ****IN CIRCUMSTANCES ARE, NO MATTER HOW MANY ****IN PEOPLE TEAM UP ON HIM, YOU HAVE TO GIVE HIM THE SHOT, BECAUSE HE CAN MAKE ANY SHOT. GOD YOU MENTALLY CHALLENGED PLAYERS.
> LOOK AT ALL THE ****IN FLAWS THEY SHOWED BEFORE THAT PLAY. MARSHALL FOULING NACHBAR? WTF? BOSH TAKING HIS EYES OFF THE BALL AT THE FINAL MOMENT OF REGULATION WTF? GOD DAMNIT, THEY NEED TO GO TO THE MENTAL INSTITUTION. ****, THAT WAS UNDOUBTEDLY THE STUPIDEST GAME EVER, BASED ON THE RAPTOR'S STUPID DECISIONS. IF THEY WERE SMART, THEY COULD OF EASILY WON THIS.


If the Rockets were smart, we'd have the best record in the NBA..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Rockets were smart, we'd have the best record in the NBA..


:yes: If Francis alone was smart, we'd have an extra 10 wins
Another big name for Yao, I can see him being top 10 in scoring and rebounding next season


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>! If Francis alone was smart, we'd have an extra 10 wins


I agree. It's frustrating to see some of the bad decisions he makes.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about Francis's play. At times, he looks as good as any point guard in the league when he's committed to passing the ball, like last night. However, he's idling around with the ball too much most of the time, taking last second shots with 2 hands in his face is not really ideal for this ball club. We should centre around Yao Ming and have Francis as a secondary scorer, just like last night.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trip</b>!
> I'm not sure about Francis's play. At times, he looks as good as any point guard in the league when he's committed to passing the ball, like last night. However, he's idling around with the ball too much most of the time, taking last second shots with 2 hands in his face is not really ideal for this ball club. We should centre around Yao Ming and have Francis as a secondary scorer, just like last night.


Francis is very weak with his fundamentals. His entry passes are amongst the worse in the league for a point guard. Yao became the Rockets #1 option the day Gumby took over as coach, they just have had problems getting the ball to him. 

Once the coaching staff figures out how to get Yao the ball especially when he is being fronted, Yao will be averaging 22-23 ppg and 11 rpg by next season. The aggressive factor will come with time, we have seen Yao demand the ball and cut into the post more and more often. He has already begun to take over games, now all we are waiting for is for the rest of the Rockets to join him consistency wise, ESPECIALLY Steve Francis.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. It's frustrating to see some of the bad decisions he makes.


True....he played better when he was the 1st option. Now,he just makes lousy decisions on when to pass.


----------

